# Nintendo Direct 11/12/15



## Javocado (Nov 10, 2015)

Get <censored> pumped!!!
Bring on TPHD and King K. Rool and DLC Pack #3!!!!!


----------



## Cress (Nov 10, 2015)

It's in the middle of my Chemistry class.
Nintendo pls pick better times.
I already have an A so maybe I could try to sneak watch it but still... 
Also K Roll is never happening.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 10, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> It's in the middle of my Chemistry class.
> Nintendo pls pick better times.
> I already have an A so maybe I could try to sneak watch it but still...
> Also K Roll is never happening.



It's at the tail end of my English class. :-|

K Roll is never happening my friend but certainly K. Rool is!!
#GetDunkd


----------



## Cress (Nov 10, 2015)

Javocado said:


> K Roll is never happening my friend but certainly K. Rool is!!
> #GetDunkd



I blame autocorrect.
0/10 you didn't say Get Dunked Onnnnnnnn!!!!!!


----------



## Javocado (Nov 10, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I blame autocorrect.
> 0/10 you didn't say Get Dunked Onnnnnnnn!!!!!!



But yeah, he's coming.
I mean stranger things have happened like Duck Hunt.


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm so excited! And my wallet is 100% terrified out of its wits. 

My poor brother is going to be at school at that hour, haha.


----------



## CartersRain (Nov 10, 2015)

TAKE MY MONEY NINTENDO!!! ALL OF IT!!!!!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Nov 10, 2015)

During my drafting class .-.

I'd skip but drafting is my favourite class :/


----------



## CartersRain (Nov 10, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> During my drafting class .-.
> 
> I'd skip but drafting is my favourite class :/



Skip it! Give the Regginator some love!


----------



## Javocado (Nov 10, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> I'm so excited! And my wallet is 100% terrified out of its wits.
> 
> My poor brother is going to be at school at that hour, haha.



All the future titles and potential DLC along with potential new amiibo man I'm not ready


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 10, 2015)

Results of the Smash ballots maybe?


----------



## Javocado (Nov 10, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> Results of the Smash ballots maybe?


Yeah, I feel like that's a given.
They can't be in the dark about it too long.
If not this Thursday, I'm expecting news come November 21st. aka Smash Wii Uversary. :,,)


----------



## tumut (Nov 10, 2015)

Well smash dlc is a given, hopefully a release date for FE Fates. I don't give a **** about Twilight Princess HD, Some actual info on Zelda U would be nice, like a title maybe. Also I'm hoping a new game is announced. Like Golden Sun 4 or a new Metroid title would be nice.


----------



## 00jachna (Nov 10, 2015)

Like...

I hope they say something about Iwata


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 10, 2015)

If they do announce King K. Rool in Smash, they need to make a new DKC game called "King K. Rool's Krazy Komeback"

I hope they announce DLC #3. The longevity will return if this happens.


----------



## Jake (Nov 10, 2015)

9am November 13 for me. Question is can I be ****ed waking up then


----------



## Tao (Nov 10, 2015)

Lixx said:


> Also I'm hoping a new game is announced. Like Golden Sun 4 or a new Metroid title would be nice.



Well, somebody's is certainly optimistic.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 10, 2015)

Inkling for Smash please.


----------



## JCnator (Nov 10, 2015)

Man, that took a very long while for a new Nintendo Direct to come, as the latest came around E3 2015 (or April 2015)! The disappearance of the beloved video game icon did indeed put a real dent to their usual business.

Anyway, here's to hoping for the ballot character reveal for Smash 4, DLCs for Super Mario Maker and Splatoon. I'm not hoping much here, since we're nearing the end of the year and the early Q1 2016 don't have much interesting stuff going on. Who knows?


----------



## mirukushake (Nov 10, 2015)

Japan Direct has been announced for the same time frame. I will do my best to watch it/translate, but 7am is right when I start my commute to work :/


----------



## oath2order (Nov 10, 2015)

smash is gay


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 10, 2015)

It won't be the same without Iwata! ;w; I'm hyped! I'm hoping for either some Pokemon or Animal Crossing news! >w<b


----------



## jiny (Nov 10, 2015)

;w; it's at 4pm for me, at that time, im out of school mwahahaha

i wonder what'll it be like without iwata.. ;(


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 11, 2015)

mirukushake said:


> Japan Direct has been announced for the same time frame. I will do my best to watch it/translate, but 7am is right when I start my commute to work :/



Same time? Argh. I like it when they're separate times. I watch both the US and Japanese Directs since I have a US 3DS and a Japanese Wii U. 

I imagine Taiko no Tatsujin Atsumete Tomodachi Daisakusen! will be mentioned in the Japanese Direct since it's out later this month. I'm ordering that for sure. I'm a big Taiko fan. 

I hope we get an announcement for Style Savvy 3 for North America.

Other than those 2 things and Stella Glow (which is out next week), I honestly don't know of any future 3DS or Wii U games that I'm interested in. I hope they have something good to announce.


----------



## mirukushake (Nov 11, 2015)

DJStarstryker said:


> Same time? Argh. I like it when they're separate times. I watch both the US and Japanese Directs since I have a US 3DS and a Japanese Wii U.
> 
> I imagine Taiko no Tatsujin Atsumete Tomodachi Daisakusen! will be mentioned in the Japanese Direct since it's out later this month. I'm ordering that for sure. I'm a big Taiko fan.
> 
> ...



Yeah for the Japanese I'm guessing info on Monster Hunter Cross, Zelda Hyrule Warriors, Paper Mario MIX, Rockman/Megaman, and/or AA6 or MonHan Stories if their release dates make the cut for Spring 2016 (kind of doubtful). There's a few smaller games (LEGO, Monster Strike, Aikatsu!) coming out soon but I don't know if they'll get any screen time. I don't think there will be any Pokemon news at all. 

For Wii U, probably Taiko no Tatsujin, Yokai Watch Just Dance, FExSMT Wii U game & bundle, Mario Tennis, Pokken Tournament and/or Star Fox Zero updates.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 11, 2015)

YESSS GET HYPED!!

It's on after school for me!

...Though I do wonder who's going to be doing the Directs now that Iwata's gone.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 11, 2015)

Get ya bingo cards ready!!


----------



## Jake (Nov 11, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Get ya bingo cards ready!!



i can legit see everything here happening except pokemon z


----------



## Azza (Nov 11, 2015)

Jake. said:


> i can legit see everything here happening except pokemon z



Giving me hope for pikmin 4


----------



## Jake (Nov 11, 2015)

Azza said:


> Giving me hope for pikmin 4



they already said pikmin 4 is baso complete in development back in june so i'd be p surprised if it wasn't in this direct


----------



## shunishu (Nov 11, 2015)

"please understand, tomorrow's direct is being delayed to summer 2016, yokai is why. 
buy yokai watch NOW to learn more! merry christmas, nintendo."


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 11, 2015)

I saw this floating around tumblr so it's probably not real BUT IF IT IS...

SO FRESH...


----------



## shunishu (Nov 11, 2015)

well toon link is in monter hunter cross now as a cat so..
and they said they would be more aggressive with their ips..
but we'll see soon i guess. can't invest energy pre-direct.. ^^


----------



## Tao (Nov 11, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> I saw this floating around tumblr so it's probably not real BUT IF IT IS...
> 
> SO FRESH...



This looks like it would be pretty awesome but I wouldn't like it to be hidden behind just the Toon Link paywall Amiibo rather than having either of the Link Amiibo unlock it.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 11, 2015)

So, no Mario Kart 8 news? Not watching then.


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 11, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> So, no Mario Kart 8 news? Not watching then.



Where did you get that idea from? o.o


----------



## D i a (Nov 11, 2015)

Maybe a release date for Amiibo card series 2? MAYBE ACTUAL ZELDA U INFO?
We'll see...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 11, 2015)

D i a said:


> Maybe a release date for Amiibo card series 2? MAYBE ACTUAL ZELDA U INFO?
> We'll see...


Amiibo cards don't really seem Nintendo Direct worthy.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 11, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Amiibo cards don't really seem Nintendo Direct worthy.



I've seen amiibos (the figure versions, not the cards) announced on previous Directs. So you never know.


----------



## Locket (Nov 11, 2015)

Jake. said:


> i can legit see everything here happening except pokemon z



I don't see the "Directly" happening.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 11, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Amiibo cards don't really seem Nintendo Direct worthy.



Oh but they will be.
This is when they'll announce Gold Plated Isabelle card


----------



## Jake (Nov 11, 2015)

Masuda tweeted about the direct (pokemon z hype???) but it's most likely related to Pokken/PMD/physical release of rumble 3ds

"Good Pok?-day! Everyone, please watch the Nintendo Direct this Friday, November 13th, at 7 am (Japan Time)!"


----------



## mintellect (Nov 11, 2015)

I hope...

-Inkling is confirmed as Smash DLC
-Splatoon Stage confirmed for Smash DLC
-News about Amiibo and Cards
-News about Main AC game (just a small note about how they are working on it, doesn't need a release date or anything)
-NX
-Diancie is confirmed as Smash DLC
And hopefully some other things.
A tribute to Iwata would be nice.


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 11, 2015)

Diancie Rose said:


> I hope...
> 
> -Inkling is confirmed as Smash DLC
> -Splatoon Stage confirmed for Smash DLC
> ...



We have very similar thoughts. 

Also hoping for Inklings as MK8 DLC, I think Inkopolis along with other landmarks would make for a pretty great track, but that's me being obsessed. ;;


----------



## mintellect (Nov 11, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Oh but they will be.
> This is when they'll announce Gold Plated Isabelle card



Oh wow.
And then silver.
And then they'll come out with gold and silver versions of every special card.
I'm scared.

- - - Post Merge - - -



dapperlace said:


> We have very similar thoughts.
> 
> Also hoping for Inklings as MK8 DLC, I think Inkopolis along with other landmarks would make for a pretty great track, but that's me being obsessed. ;;



OH yes, that's a great idea! Inkopolis could also be a Smash stage. Or Octo valley! Or, like, we could have a bunch of the Turf War stages and fight on them! Or-


----------



## piichinu (Nov 12, 2015)

What I want
Zelda U info
Smash ballot results
Fates release date

That is all


----------



## shunishu (Nov 12, 2015)

stay tuned for mario palm oil shampoo.


----------



## Jake (Nov 12, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Masuda tweeted about the direct (pokemon z hype???) but it's most likely related to Pokken/PMD/physical release of rumble 3ds
> 
> "Good Pok?-day! Everyone, please watch the Nintendo Direct this Friday, November 13th, at 7 am (Japan Time)!"



sakurai tweeted about it too (idc about smash tho l0l)


----------



## Trundle (Nov 12, 2015)

Gimme dat Super Mario Sunshine sequel in HD


----------



## D i a (Nov 12, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> We have very similar thoughts.
> 
> Also hoping for Inklings as MK8 DLC, I think Inkopolis along with other landmarks would make for a pretty great track, but that's me being obsessed. ;;



That. is. brilliant. o.o
Let's hope the people working at Nintendo are similarly brilliant. ^^; I would enjoy Inkopolis as an MK8 track, that would be awesome.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Nov 12, 2015)

The direct is actually right when I get home  thought it said ct instead of pt. 

I'll still ditch class tho


----------



## Javocado (Nov 12, 2015)

Today is the big day yall!
T-minus 6hrs. 44 minutes


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 12, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Today is the big day yall!
> T-minus 6hrs. 44 minutes



I found this helpful timer on Reddit!  8))))


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

When will the Direct be on for you guys? For me it'll be on at 10pm. Kinda late, but I don't go to sleep until 12am on a school night, so...


----------



## Javocado (Nov 12, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> When will the Direct be on for you guys? For me it'll be on at 10pm. Kinda late, but I don't go to sleep until 12am on a school night, so...



2pm west coast best coast holla


----------



## lars708 (Nov 12, 2015)

Exciting! I totally forgot how i used to watch it on my tablet though... Does anybody have advice? Lol


----------



## mogyay (Nov 12, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Exciting! I totally forgot how i used to watch it on my tablet though... Does anybody have advice? Lol



i'm watching on my tablet through twitch! just download the app if you don't have it already


----------



## Cress (Nov 12, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Exciting! I totally forgot how i used to watch it on my tablet though... Does anybody have advice? Lol



It'll also be here on Nintendo:s website:
http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/11-12-2015/
That one is usually streamed on YouTube, but the video is the same.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait that's the NA Direct.
There might be a website for the Europe Direct, but I'm not sure.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Found the website for Europe.
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/Misc-/Nintendo-Direct/Latest-Nintendo-Direct/Nintendo-Direct-698557.html


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 12, 2015)

Fingers crossed for more Animal Crossing Amiibo! Maybe a series 2 Amiibo card date for North America, too. 

Super excited!


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 12, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> I found this helpful timer on Reddit!  8))))



Now I have something else to glare at while I wait for this thing. I wonder who will be hosting. ;;
If that information's up already, my brain may have skipped over it.

EDIT: I believe the Series 2 Amiibo Cards for NA come out on the 20th. At least, a certain employee at a store heavily hinted at that.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 12, 2015)

I forgot about this. My Wii U is coming in the mail today too. What a day!


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 12, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> Now I have something else to glare at while I wait for this thing. I wonder who will be hosting. ;;
> If that information's up already, my brain may have skipped over it.
> 
> EDIT: I believe the Series 2 Amiibo Cards for NA come out on the 20th. At least, a certain employee at a store heavily hinted at that.



I've heard that! I'm just really hoping for some confirmation. I'm so excited! I love the Amiibo cards.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 12, 2015)

WHY DOES MY WALLET HAVE TO BE SO EMPTY

so much to buy without the direct already dang it


----------



## 00jachna (Nov 12, 2015)

Has the direct aired already?


----------



## piichinu (Nov 12, 2015)

i dont have school tomorrow and it's is at 5 pm so this'll be good
on top of the other stuff im still also waiting for sunshine hd although itll probably never happen


----------



## mogyay (Nov 12, 2015)

00jachna said:


> Has the direct aired already?



no it's live in 3 and a half hours!


----------



## Javocado (Nov 12, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> WHY DOES MY WALLET HAVE TO BE SO EMPTY
> 
> so much to buy without the direct already dang it



I feel you man but tomorrow is payday for me and I'm gonna hurl a fat hot wad of cheddar at Nintendo if this Direct delivers hahaha

- - - Post Merge - - -



mogyay said:


> no it's live in 3 and a half hours!



HYPE HYPE HYPE

I HOPE THEY CONFIRM FRANKLIN AC AMOOBI JUST IN TIME FOR THANKSGIVING


----------



## elchrissy (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm so excited for this. I hope they release the results of the Smash Bros. new character poll today!


----------



## matt (Nov 12, 2015)

I'll see it in the morning
Its 10pm for me I can't be bothered to stay up


----------



## mogyay (Nov 12, 2015)

elchrissy said:


> I'm so excited for this. I hope they release the results of the Smash Bros. new character poll today!



me too! sooo who's everyone hoping for ?


----------



## matt (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm hoping for Zelda Wii U info


----------



## Coach (Nov 12, 2015)

mogyay said:


> me too! sooo who's everyone hoping for ?



Shrek would be nice

Shovel night seems to be quite likely, though. There's already an amiibo, anyway!


----------



## Cress (Nov 12, 2015)

mogyay said:


> me too! sooo who's everyone hoping for ?



Lana or Wonder Red mostly.


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 12, 2015)

Inklings because I'm predictable!

Shovel Knight as well. That game is very fun, and seeing an indie character make it in would be neat.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

ONE MORE HOUR GUYS! ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN!!!!!!

I'm hoping for the Smash poll results and more info on a few games like that Mario and Sonic game that's coming out and Paper Jam. Thought I'm not too sure on what to expect. Especially since Iwata's not doing it this time...


----------



## oath2order (Nov 12, 2015)

Paper Jam looks like **** tbh


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

Not sure if anyone else noticed, but I found this on the EU Nintendo website:



> Please note that the presentation will not feature any updates on NX and mobile.



Aw man... Looks like we're probably going to have to wait until next year's E3 or something to find out more about the NX, and possibly the next Direct to find out more about the mobile games they're planning to release like Miitomo.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Paper Jam looks like **** tbh



I'm not too sure on what to think about it. I've enjoyed games from both series, but is it going to have a great story like TTYD and SPM did, or is it going to be pretty **** with no real story, like Sticker Star?


----------



## shunishu (Nov 12, 2015)

seems like a new splatoon map leaked


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 12, 2015)

I hope they announce about the Toon link splatoon dlc (if its real)
Also i hope they say more things of XCX or Tloz


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

shunishu said:


> seems like a new splatoon map leaked



Ooh, that looks pretty cool! I hope it's real. Too bad I don't have Splatoon yet though

I doubt I was the only one who thought of Alfonso from AC when I heard the name of that map. XD


----------



## D i a (Nov 12, 2015)

I thought of Alfonso too. Poor guy almost had himself a whole Splatoon map.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

OHHHHH GOSH THE VIDEO'S UP ON THE UK WEBSITE AAAAAAHHHHHHBSBGCFBBBFFJYYIIWI

And now we wait... Just over forty minutes to go hnnnnnng


----------



## D i a (Nov 12, 2015)

I am digging the looks of it though, it looks like a lot of fun.

Still hoping for any news on LoZ. Anything at all.


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 12, 2015)

I personally thought of Jelonso. 

I did find it suspicious that they released a new weapon so early in the week, so I've been hoping for something like a new map to happen. 

A little over 40 minutes left!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

D i a said:


> I thought of Alfonso too. Poor guy almost had himself a whole Splatoon map.
> View attachment 156068



Haha XD

That would be cool though, because he is one of my favourite villagers!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm just hoping for MK8 DLC #3, but its least likely to happen.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 12, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Not sure if anyone else noticed, but I found this on the EU Nintendo website:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My guess is "**** with no real story"


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 12, 2015)

10 MINUTE HYPEEE


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

oath2order said:


> My guess is "**** with no real story"



I have a bad feeling it might be that, too.

Anyway, I think I'll post my reactions to stuff in the Direct here. I'll put it in spoilers incase there are people who won't be watching it soon.

Ugh, the amount of times I got  spoiled on stuff in Directs because I looked through the Miiverse New Super Luigi U community or wherever the Smashers were...


----------



## D i a (Nov 12, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> 10 MINUTE HYPEEE



SO HYPE
MUCH EXCITE
ZELDA INFO PLEASE


----------



## oath2order (Nov 12, 2015)

D i a said:


> SO HYPE
> MUCH EXCITE
> ZELDA INFO PLEASE



Not likely. It'll be Triforce Heroes.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

FIVE MORE MINUTES

MY BODY IS READYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 12, 2015)

ONE MINUTE


----------



## mogyay (Nov 12, 2015)

oh god i missed this disgusting twitch chat


----------



## oath2order (Nov 12, 2015)

Oh twilight princess hd

I mean I love TP but meh this is not needed


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 12, 2015)

TWILIGHT HD CONFIRMED


----------



## Locket (Nov 12, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I don't see the "Directly" happening.



I was wrong. Dangit Reggie >:I

It started and nearly gave me a heart attack X.X


----------



## mogyay (Nov 12, 2015)

it's nice i guess but ye, doesn't really interest me that much (in the minority that think tp is worse than ss)


----------



## Coach (Nov 12, 2015)

Twilight Princess is the one zelda game I have but a remake seems nice I guess


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 12, 2015)

cool amiibo tho


----------



## oath2order (Nov 12, 2015)

oh so they're only doing this for the amiibo ok


----------



## Locket (Nov 12, 2015)

mogyay said:


> it's nice i guess but ye, doesn't really interest me that much (in the minority that think tp is worse than ss)



Looks good in visual, but like I'll ever get it XD


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

Spoiler:  



Meh, I couldn't care less about a TP remake. I was never a fan of the Zelda series, though multiplayer on Phantom Hourglass and Spirit Tracks was fun.


----------



## Zane (Nov 12, 2015)

I like Reggie's pin


----------



## oath2order (Nov 12, 2015)

TP HD looks the same


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

Spoiler:  



Whaaaat

Just when I mention PH and ST

WTF


----------



## Locket (Nov 12, 2015)

Spoiler:  



Bill. Stop the Pokemon OK? It's not entertaining me



- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> I like Reggie's pin



nooooo! I missed it!


----------



## mogyay (Nov 12, 2015)

i've never played mystery dungeon but it looks ok tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -

although i'd never get it lol


----------



## Locket (Nov 12, 2015)

mogyay said:


> i've never played mystery dungeon but it looks ok tbh



... EHHHHHHHHhhh


I don't like Pokemon

- - - Post Merge - - -

YESSSSS MORE SPLATOON!


----------



## oath2order (Nov 12, 2015)

Splatoon more like turn the the volume and tune out


----------



## Locket (Nov 12, 2015)

Woahhhhh this is coooool


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 12, 2015)

SPLATOOOON YAS


----------



## Locket (Nov 12, 2015)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS 5:00 PM PST!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 12, 2015)

CRAP TONIGHT


----------



## shunishu (Nov 12, 2015)

oath2order said:


> TP HD looks the same


yep like completely the same..
"it's not just a prettier version..... we also added an amiibo" wowow ^^; i expected this to be released right after direct not in march?  -_-
also i dont want more handheld virtual console games on wiiu ugh, why cant they do them for 3ds, ugh.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 12, 2015)

shunishu said:


> also i dont want more handheld virtual console games on wiiu ugh, why cant they do them for 3ds, ugh.



what's this? what vc


----------



## mogyay (Nov 12, 2015)

man this does look adorable tbh


----------



## Locket (Nov 12, 2015)

It's moments like now you realize how beautiful an Animal Crossing game would be on the Wii U


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

Spoiler:  



Aaaaahhhhh these new Splatoon maps are making me want the game more ;-;


----------



## Peter (Nov 12, 2015)

not going to lie i'm laughing so much at the comments during amiibo festival


Spoiler:


----------



## Locket (Nov 12, 2015)

peterjohnson said:


> not going to lie i'm laughing so much at the comments during amiibo festival
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



I'm watching on YouTUbe


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 12, 2015)

YESSSS XENOBLADE


----------



## Bosca (Nov 12, 2015)

Oops didn't know Goose's catchphrase..so I guess I'm not hardcore enough.


----------



## mogyay (Nov 12, 2015)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas 10/10 getting xenoblade


----------



## Locket (Nov 12, 2015)

mogyay said:


> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas 10/10 getting xenoblade



It looks cool!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 12, 2015)

crap I missed it. Was the pokemon mystery dungeon a new title or just that super mystery dungeon?


----------



## Locket (Nov 12, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> crap I missed it. Was the pokemon mystery dungeon a new title or just that super mystery dungeon?



I dunno. I forgot it after it got into my brain

- - - Post Merge - - -

Typoman looks good.

- - - Post Merge - - -

DONUTS!


----------



## shunishu (Nov 12, 2015)

i didnt realise the direct in europe and us were completely different? weird


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

Spoiler:  



Yippee a bunch of indie games I couldn't care less about -_-


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 12, 2015)

JAN 22 FOR AMIIBO CARDS???!?


----------



## D i a (Nov 12, 2015)

JAN 22 FOR SERIES 2 AMIIBO CARDS? WHAT


----------



## Locket (Nov 12, 2015)

Spoiler:  



Tooo much Pokemon


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

Spoiler:  



oH

I THOUGHT THAT BADGE ARCADE RELEASE TOMORROW, NOT TODAY ooooooo:


----------



## Locket (Nov 12, 2015)

AMIIBO CARDS? HOW DOD I EVEN MISS THAT?


----------



## Zane (Nov 12, 2015)

did Lucario just turn into Kirito


----------



## Locket (Nov 12, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler:  



Amiibo Festivale releases tomorrow


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 12, 2015)

Amiibo cards, Jan 22! That's exciting!


----------



## Locket (Nov 12, 2015)

I know what game will be on our shelves the day they release on shelves. Star Fox.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 12, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> Amiibo Festivale releases tomorrow



I saw Amiibo Festival in EB Games today. O: $79.99 CAN


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

Spoiler:  



OHHHH BOY

I WONDER WHO WILL BE THE FIRST TO GET MISSINGNO

...Unless they stopped you from doing that in the VC versions or something.


----------



## D i a (Nov 12, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> JAN 22 FOR AMIIBO CARDS???!?



Glad we had a similar reaction! Japan already has them and isn't Europe getting them today or something?? What the heck happened there?...


----------



## Locket (Nov 12, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I saw Amiibo Festival in EB Games today. O: $79.99 CAN



The date on the Direct said "'November 13"

Holy.... That's expensive.


----------



## Coach (Nov 12, 2015)

D i a said:


> Glad we had a similar reaction! Japan already has them and isn't Europe getting them today or something?? What the heck happened there?...



We get them on the 20th alongside amiibo festival if I remember correctly.

Also I'm happy about the series 2 amiibos that include celeste!


----------



## oath2order (Nov 12, 2015)

ugh the new **** paper mario game


----------



## mogyay (Nov 12, 2015)

D i a said:


> Glad we had a similar reaction! Japan already has them and isn't Europe getting them today or something?? What the heck happened there?...



november 20th i think?? maybe?


----------



## Zane (Nov 12, 2015)

FINAL FANTASY EXPLORERS YES


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 12, 2015)

Zane said:


> FINAL FANTASY EXPLORERS YES



yes yes yes yes


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

Spoiler:  



Oh

OH

POKKEN TOURNAMENT SOUNDS INTERESTING

Couldn't care less about Starfox Zero or whatever it's called. Never really played any game from the series, but I do remember watching my brother play... I think it was Starfox Adventures on the Gamecube.



- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler:  



aaaaaAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH

LUCAS AMIIBO CUESUBTHUUTTEIOEIHYIOJH


----------



## mogyay (Nov 12, 2015)

well i guess there goes all my money since i'll want all 3 ugh


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 12, 2015)

oh my god
pokemon red pls


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

Spoiler:  



Linkle...

Really, Nintendo? The originality is real... -_-


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 12, 2015)

Nintendo your originality is killing me.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 12, 2015)

OTL POKEMON RED BLUE AND YELLOW
KILL ME NOWW


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 12, 2015)

But really so far this seems like a good year for Nintendo.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 12, 2015)

Pokemon yellow.

i like


----------



## JCnator (Nov 12, 2015)

And it even has a wireless function for VC games? FINALLY!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

Spoiler:  



Ooooohhh Dragon Quest

I saw one DQ game in a shop once and it sounded interesting, so maybe I'd be interested in these two games.


----------



## pokedude729 (Nov 12, 2015)

I feel like they're screwing over the Wii U owners of Hyrule warriors.

Also, OMFG POKEMON RERELEASE!!


----------



## JCnator (Nov 12, 2015)

Oh my goodness. Cloud in Smash!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 12, 2015)

NOOOO FINAL FANTASY DLC  YAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSS


----------



## pokedude729 (Nov 12, 2015)

WHY CLOUD?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 12, 2015)

smh they can make Terraria and not Minecraft?
they need to get their priorities straight.


----------



## 00jachna (Nov 12, 2015)

No Wolf? :c

BUT OMG THIS WAS HYPE


----------



## mintellect (Nov 12, 2015)

...
...
...
...Who's Cloud?


----------



## Bosca (Nov 12, 2015)

Kind of a weird FF character to use considering...but I don't play Smash, so whatever.


----------



## JCnator (Nov 12, 2015)

Diancie Rose said:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...Who's Cloud?



The protagonist of Final Fantasy VII, which was first released on PS1.

Read here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloud_Strife


----------



## mintellect (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm pretty sad it's a character I had no idea existed rather than Inkling or someone else k really wanted, but I'm glad we're seeing more of Amiibo Fesitval. I'm more excited for it now.
And prepare for Gold Mega Man to become unicorn.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

Spoiler: GREAT BIG MASSIVE SPOILERS. DO NOT LOOK OR YOU WILL BE SPOILED



I'm just going to wait for the "Winning won't bring Aerith back" Miiverse posts...


----------



## RhinoK (Nov 12, 2015)

I voted for Lightning Farron from FF13 you have no idea how upset I am that that emo pissbaby cloud got in


----------



## Coach (Nov 12, 2015)

So I have to buy wolf link and gold mega man amiibos 

Why do they all release at like the same time


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 12, 2015)

No MK8 DLC news? Next direct maybe?


----------



## Amysuniverse (Nov 12, 2015)

Who's hyped for the new content?!


----------



## tumut (Nov 12, 2015)

LINKLE,
CLOUD HOLY ****
NEW FINAL FANTASY 
DLC ALL OVER THE ****ING PLACE
FE FATES RELEASE DATE


----------



## Spongebob (Nov 12, 2015)

It was disappointing


----------



## emolga (Nov 12, 2015)

psyched for the lucas amiibo but still no mother 3 on the eshop im emo

but yay pokemon yellow


----------



## Tao (Nov 12, 2015)

There was a lot of stuff in this Direct I'm looking forward to, but I think I already knew about most of it.



Spoiler:  Looking forward to



- Twilight Princess HD + Wolf/Midna Amiibo? Day 1 purchase. I'll be stalking their website for pre-orders going up.

- Final Fantasy Explorers looks really neat. I know I'll be multiplayering this one.

- Fire Emblem Fates SE. I'll pre-order it since I want all 3 games and it has an art book, but I don't like the thought of how much this is going to cost.

- Paper Jam looks really neat to me. Never played the Mario RPG's, and it makes me want to.

- Can't wait to buy Hyrule Warriors Legends, transfer all the stuff to regular Hyrule Warriors and then sell Hyrule Warriors Legends.

- Xenoblade Chronicles X, though I already have the special edition pre-ordered, so saying I'm looking forward to it is more of a formality because it appeared in the direct.





Spoiler:  meh



- Hyrule Warriors has Linkle now? I mean, I overall prefer using female characters and love when games add more playable women to their roster...But Linkle has always been such a stupid concept to me. Now she's a legit thing...*sigh* I would have been 100% less against this if they just didn't use the name 'Linkle'. Sounds so stupid.

- Cloud? I mean, my distaste for him and FFVII in general aside, I'm just baffled to why him seeing as he never has and probably never will be on a Nintendo system outside of a few questionable quality spin-offs. At least Ryu was actually on Nintendo systems at some point. It just made more sense to me to use a Black Mage, Moogle or some other mascot character that isn't specifically in 1 game (though I guess they don't have the same 'impact' Cloud has). 
Like with Ryu and Street Fighter V, adding Cloud only seems to serve the benefit of increasing the hype train for FFVII:remake...Something that doesn't really benefit Nintendo at all.

- Wolf/Midna Amiibo looked a bit off. Kind of skeptical to what Amiibo content both TP:HD and Zelda U are going to have.





Diancie Rose said:


> I'm pretty sad it's a character I had no idea existed rather than Inkling or someone else k really



Has it really been that long? 

Guys, we've reached that point in time, where there exist people that are young enough to have not lived through the Final Fantasy hype years and don't know what 'a Cloud' or 'Playstation ones' are.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 12, 2015)

emolga said:


> psyched for the lucas amiibo but still no mother 3 on the eshop im emo
> 
> but yay pokemon yellow


Yeah, gen 1 in the eShop is cool. But I need more MK8 DLC in me life.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 12, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> It was disappointing



This. There wasn't many brand new game announcements actually. Most of those announcements were giving more details about things. 

That and the one game announcement I wanted to hear the most wasn't announced (Style Savvy 3). Granted, it's a very niche title, but still... Maybe after it's officially out in Europe we'll hear something.


----------



## emolga (Nov 12, 2015)

the really late amiibo card release really ticks me off tho.... but hey at least i still have time to finish series one


----------



## Matt0106 (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm so excited all the Zelda games that will be coming (Zelda Wii U, I'm looking at you) and Hyrule Warriors Legends and OMG Fire Emblem Fates Bundle is driving me nuts! Like can 2016 just come already?! And Pok?mon gen 1 and Pokken Tournament???? Like geez Nintendo I'm going to be one of your best 2016 buyers!


----------



## Jawile (Nov 12, 2015)

Cloud in Smash? Not exactly what I was expecting :/

Hell, Final Fantasy 7 is one of my best friend's favorite games and even he doesn't like Cloud in smash


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 12, 2015)

emolga said:


> the really late amiibo card release really ticks me off tho.... but hey at least i still have time to finish series one


Suppose Nintendo *wants* you to do this. So you'll have enough amiibo cards from a certain wave while you get the next one.


----------



## radioloves (Nov 12, 2015)

Ohh what is it about?? loool


----------



## toddishott (Nov 12, 2015)

I AM SO HAPPY AND SO PROUD TO BE A NINTENDO FAN! ALL NEXT MARCH IS LEGEND OF ZELDA I AM SO PUMPED AND SO EXCITED MY FAVORITE THING IN LIFE IS MY BIRTHDAY MONTH! IM SO EXCITED! AND ACTUAL NEWS ABOUT THE NEW ZELDA WIIU MADE MY YEAR! (I am so sorry about the caps. I am super excited. and I cannot contain my excitement.)


----------



## shunishu (Nov 12, 2015)

pokemon red released in february? they decided on this like a day before direct right, like they havent even started working on this even a little. like most things in this direct actually..

so there wont be online trading in pokemon? online local? thats just stupid sry.. anyway g'night..

tphd looks the same as in wii.. if not worse..


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 12, 2015)

emolga said:


> the really late amiibo card release really ticks me off tho.... but hey at least i still have time to finish series one



I wanted it to come sooner but now I have time to get the last 20 I need  I just hope they restock...


----------



## emolga (Nov 12, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Suppose Nintendo *wants* you to do this. So you'll have enough amiibo cards from a certain wave while you get the next one.



yeah I wouldn't be surprised if they delayed the cards so more people would buy series one. at my local gamestop, cards were almost never available until last weekend when they had a huge supply of them for some reason, so I think a lot of people were saving for series two or something


----------



## Tao (Nov 12, 2015)

shunishu said:


> tphd looks the same as in wii.. if not worse..



Hardly...The Wii version was borderline unplayable to me because it visually gave me headaches.


It looks like literally almost any other HD remaster to me. I dunno, were you expecting a full remake or something?


----------



## ibelleS (Nov 12, 2015)

Still no Style Savvy 3...


----------



## MokaAkashiya (Nov 12, 2015)

emolga said:


> psyched for the lucas amiibo but still no mother 3 on the eshop im emo
> 
> but yay pokemon yellow



The japanese direct had mother 3 on eshop so there is hope!


----------



## Me-WOW (Nov 12, 2015)

ibelleS said:


> Still no Style Savvy 3...



Or the update that the US never got


----------



## pokedude729 (Nov 12, 2015)

MokaAkashiya said:


> The japanese direct had mother 3 on eshop so there is hope!



Wait, really?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 12, 2015)

laughing at how Twilight Princess HD doesn't look really any different from the previous versions

and the use of bloom still looks like an ungodly sin from what I can tell

A+ visual quality


----------



## emolga (Nov 12, 2015)

MokaAkashiya said:


> The japanese direct had mother 3 on eshop so there is hope!



seriously?! that's awesome. hope we get it here in the US as well


----------



## Amysuniverse (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm really exited for the new Fire Emblem games tho!! who's getting what? I might get birthright.


----------



## shunishu (Nov 12, 2015)

Amysuniverse said:


> I'm really exited for the new Fire Emblem games tho!! who's getting what? I might get birthright.


 
i'm not. they are just trying to shovel money. not support that anymore..


----------



## Cress (Nov 12, 2015)

Amysuniverse said:


> I'm really exited for the new Fire Emblem games tho!! who's getting what? I might get birthright.



I *REALLY* want that special edition, but if I can't, I'll get all 3 separately.
Either way, I'm starting with Birthright.


----------



## MokaAkashiya (Nov 12, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Wait, really?


 Yes! http://www.gamespot.com/articles/earthbound-sequel-mother-3-confirmed-for-wii-ubut-/1100-6432254/


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Nov 12, 2015)

Is that smash splatoon bundle going to be sold on Canada on the 26 too? If it's released on Black Friday in Canada I'll be pissed


----------



## shunishu (Nov 12, 2015)

japan gets pokemon green too it seems..


----------



## Javocado (Nov 12, 2015)

Spoiler: LETS GOOOOOOOOOO














































Spoiler: actual footy of my body being ready


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 12, 2015)

also I really wish that Gold Mega Man amiibo was a Roll amiibo instead


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 12, 2015)

Amysuniverse said:


> I'm really exited for the new Fire Emblem games tho!! who's getting what? I might get birthright.



I'm hoping to get the whole physical set! :>


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 12, 2015)

Not sure why 3 Fates games are necessary, but OK

Sign me up for FF and DQ tho


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 12, 2015)

i'm really not excited for cloud, if fact. i was dissapointed :/


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 12, 2015)

I've already pre-ordered the Fates bundle and Twilight Princess bundle. I never got to play Twilight Princess, so this HD version is absolute perfection for me. I'm also glad that it's going to be left-handed Link! 

The Splatoon maps look fantastic, I'm excited to try those out. 

Smash news was amazing too. Not what I was hoping for, but still! I know a lot of people will like it.

No MK8 DLC pack, though. </3


----------



## emolga (Nov 12, 2015)

Is anybody else crossing their fingers that Mother 3 will finally get an American release on the EShop? The Japanese direct announced it for theirs so there's a chance we might get it as well.


----------



## Kristen (Nov 12, 2015)

I was incredibly disappointed in that Smash announcement tbh...

Excited for Fire Emblem, Final Fantasy, Mystery Dungeon, and Pokemon Red/Blue/Yellow tho



shunishu said:


> so there wont be online trading in pokemon? online local? thats just stupid sry..



They aren't putting in online trading because that didn't exist in the days of Red, Blue, and Yellow and they said they're trying to keep it as close to the original as possible


----------



## mirukushake (Nov 12, 2015)

No Japanese releases I'm really interested in besides Pokemon Picross and Yellow. At least my wallet will get a break until AA6 comes out.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 12, 2015)

emolga said:


> Is anybody else crossing their fingers that Mother 3 will finally get an American release on the EShop? The Japanese direct announced it for theirs so there's a chance we might get it as well.


I am too, I'd love for it to be released here as well!

I'm pretty excited about Twilight Princess HD just because I've never played through the entirety of the original so I figure this'll be a good opportunity to do so. I'm also happy about Pokemon Yellow/Red/Blue.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 12, 2015)

emolga said:


> Is anybody else crossing their fingers that Mother 3 will finally get an American release on the EShop? The Japanese direct announced it for theirs so there's a chance we might get it as well.


I am too, I'd love for it to be released here as well!

I'm pretty excited about Twilight Princess HD just because I've never played through the entirety of the original so I figure this'll be a good opportunity to do so. I'm also happy about Pokemon Yellow/Red/Blue.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 12, 2015)

emolga said:


> Is anybody else crossing their fingers that Mother 3 will finally get an American release on the EShop? The Japanese direct announced it for theirs so there's a chance we might get it as well.



four more years!

of no western release


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 12, 2015)

Does anyone know if Mewtwo amiibo is only Best Buy exclusive?


----------



## Javocado (Nov 12, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Does anyone know if Mewtwo amiibo is only Best Buy exclusive?



Nope!
I believe I saw some Target stock numbers the other day!


----------



## Javocado (Nov 12, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Does anyone know if Mewtwo amiibo is only Best Buy exclusive?



Nope!
I believe I saw some Target stock numbers the other day!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 12, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Nope!
> I believe I saw some Target stock numbers the other day!



Cool beans.


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 12, 2015)

Just finished watching the Direct on YouTube, and HOLY COW was that an amazing Direct!
Seriously looking forward to nearly everything in it! My wallet is gonna be crying for the first half of 2016! xD

I just HAVE to get BOTH Fire Emblem Fates versions! I have to!


----------



## SolarInferno (Nov 13, 2015)

Meh, only things I had any interest in is Fire Emblem and maybe the Final Fantasy game. Got really excited when I noticed comments about Red/Blue/Yellow remakes, seeing as Kanto was my favourite region, but lost that excitement when it turned out to be just the original put on VC... Does Nintendo not want (much of) my money any more?


----------



## shunishu (Nov 13, 2015)

SolarInferno said:


> , but lost that excitement when it turned out to be just the original put on VC... Does Nintendo not want (much of) my money any more?



yep. (they just invest in appealing to people they can easily distract and ripoff nowadays)
its also silly that they didnt include online trading in this which really shouldnt be too hard to include in 2015 or release it as a non vc title to include these extra features -_- oh well. why cant they just update vc in general anyway to have more functionality..
especially considering this comes out end of february. which seems like a ridiculous long time away for a vc release.. -_-;
japan also gets pokemon green and bundles including cartridge magnets, region map etc..

nintendos attitude toward vc and handheld is really annoying anyway, they put all nice handheld stuff on the wiiu. i really dont wanna play handheld stuff on the wiiu and am salty that its exclusive. thats just not how i wanna play handheld games. so i wont spend any money on that.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 13, 2015)

Midna amiibo! <3 I wish they would make some Hyrule Warriors characters too, like Cia.


----------



## JCnator (Nov 13, 2015)

Well, we saw everything from the latest Nintendo Direct, so I figured out that I'll voice my opinion on some of the announcements, starting with 3DS, then Wii U, then amiibo and that Cloud Strife revelation for Super Smash Bros.


The Virtual Console releases of the Game Boy versions of the 1st generation of Pok?mon somehow colored me interested. As a young dude exposed to the Pok?mon craze happened in late 90s and early 00s, I certainly played a handful of Pok?mon titles, mainly Pok?mon Yellow and Stadium. I don't remember much on how exactly I progressed on them, but I can't say I've finished them entirely on my own. It's not because I've found them boring, but it's mostly because I was a bit too young to properly strategize at the later parts of the game.
Also, I lost interest in the franchise around the second or third generation. I don't exactly know why, but it might have to do with the single-player aspect not being quite strong and the multiplayer functions mostly being inaccessible at the time.

The Dragon Quest VII and VIII localization means that the overseas players get to play an official translation for the 3DS games that were originally only available in Japan. That's not the first time these games are getting this treatment. The former was out on PS1, while the latter arrived on PS2. I haven't seen much about the franchise as a whole, but from what I've seen, they're practically the most basic JRPGs in terms of gameplay. That put me off from getting these games in first place, especially when I still got a good amount of RPGs to finish, most of which are more unique than the Dragon Quest series. I could be wrong, so don't take that for granted.

Fire Emblem: Fates is quite an interesting game. It's basically an even better follow-up to the successful Awakening, the latter of which did thrust my interest even higher, despite stopping at Chapter 7 due to my procrastinating. The character design, personalities and the tactical strategy aspects were the reasons I liked this one a lot.
I was aware of this franchise since Marth and Roy debuted from Super Smash Bros. Melee in North America and the release of Blazing Swords two years later, but the series's signature permadeath was a major turnoff for me, especially considering that the franchise is known for being beginner-unfriendly and being forced to reset if something goes horribly wrong veers pretty close to bad game design in my books.
As a owner of Japanese 3DS, I remember at one point I was interested getting the Japanese version, more specifically Birthright first. And here we are, I'd wait for the localized version to come in February 16th before I make a decision to get it anytime later. Why later? Again, I have a backloggery that contains a fair amount of unfinished RPGs, and some of them are time vampire. That sort of made me a bit more reluctant on the idea of having an another 30+ hours JRPG, let alone 60+ with two paths and even 100+ with three paths. And I haven't finished Awakening, yet I still managed to get Genealogy of Holy Wars in some form, just in case I'd like to experience what is considered to be one of the best Fire Emblem games to date according to some people. But Fates seem to be tempting, all things considered...

If I hadn't purchased Hyrule Warriors on my Wii U, then Legends would be something that I'd consider. This type of gameplay is better suited to a handheld console rather than being tethered at home. Due of the content being largely the same for obvious reasons, I think I'll have to pass on that one.

Knowing that Twilight Princess is a worthy game on its own thanks to its dark atmosphere for a Zelda game, it's pretty much guaranteed that I'll be getting the HD version on the Wii U. This time, I'll focus on getting the physical version of the game, as it have that special Wolf Link amiibo included and some extra bonuses thrown in for good measures. I did played very little of the game, but then my brother took the GameCube version with him. Wii version has tacked in motion controls that are much less precise than those found in Skyward Sword. So yeah, I missed Twilight Princess.

The arrival of Super Mario Maker web portal on next month is something I couldn't wait for. I'm not exactly fond of the idea of typing 16 digits ID code on my Wii U GamePad every time I got a specific level to play outside of the very limited in-game search feature. Being able to add levels that I deem interesting on the Play queue that syncs with my Wii U console does alleviate a lot on my forgetfulness to play the levels from my communities. But still, I want more updates and DLCs, especially more objects to toy with and the slopes!

As for the reveal of Cloud Strife as a playable character on Super Smash Bros., I couldn't believe that this happened. Since Final Fantasy VII was the first game of the franchise to arrive on a non-Nintendo console and Square Enix being reluctant to come back on Nintendo's side for a very very long time, Cloud seemed to be a character that won't be likely reaching on Super Smash Bros. The seventh installment of Final Fantasy did impacted the gaming history in a significant way. For that reason alone I think Cloud is an interesting addition to the already awesome character roster, but he's certainly not from the results of Smash Ballot that was closed a month earlier, given on how far the development has come along. I'm fairly certain the ballot character hasn't been fully decided yet, as it might take a while for that to happen with all of the licensing shenanigans that could be possibly going on, creating the proper 3D models and whatnot. Still excited on whatever comes next.


So yeah, the next 5-6 months are looking pretty good for me, at least on Nintendo's side. I'm even surprised that 3DS hasn't died yet, considering on how aged the handheld really is and the concerning lack of the New 3DS exclusive titles. I can't hardly wait for the next year to come already, especially with NX and some mobile madness Nintendo could be cooking up.


----------

